# [EE] Mineralwasserfotografie - 23x



## eagleeye. (7 Apr. 2013)

*
________________________________________________

[EE] Mineralwasserfotografie - 23x
________________________________________________


click...​*




 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 
​


----------



## wstar (10 Apr. 2013)

Sehr gelungen!


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2013)

ahh, sehr interessant


----------



## misterx73 (10 Apr. 2013)

Sieht saugut aus .... Da solltest du einen Verlag suchen, der einen Kalender davon auflegt.


----------



## borstel (15 Apr. 2013)

misterx73 schrieb:


> Sieht saugut aus .... Da solltest du einen Verlag suchen, der einen Kalender davon auflegt.



Gibt bestimmt jetzt schon einen Schwaben der sich die Idee zu eigen gemacht hat,
und behauptet das wäre auf seimem Mist gewachsen!
Keine Skrupel vor guten oder schlechten Plagiaten!


----------



## VeilSide (20 Apr. 2013)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Al Bundy29 (21 Apr. 2013)

Mal was anderes :thumbup:


----------



## marriobassler (24 Apr. 2013)

tolle bilder


----------



## Seeknice (25 Apr. 2013)

gefällt mir gut,

vielen Dank dafür!
:thumbup:


----------



## pseudo (14 Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder, eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## zweckform2000 (4 Mai 2014)

... sieht super aus ....


----------



## CLove (18 Mai 2014)

Love the contrast!


----------



## Schildy72 (5 Juni 2014)

... tolle Idee


----------



## Roger (29 Juli 2014)

Perfekt,super


----------



## chwo (30 Juli 2014)

Erstmal, sehr gelungene Bilder! :thumbup:
Und jetzt noch eine Frage: Mit welcher Kamera hast du die Unterwasser-Bilder gemacht?


----------



## eagleeye. (1 Aug. 2014)

chwo schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kamera hast du die Unterwasser-Bilder gemacht?


*Erstmal vielen Dank chwo für Dein Lob.
Da hast Du ein bisschen was falsch verstanden,
bzw. ich habe es ja oben in meinem Eräffnungsbeitrag mit den Bildern gar
nicht erklärt wie es gemacht wurde...hätte ich eigentlich dazu schreiben
sollen...sorry.
Es sind keine Unterwasser-Bilder.
Wir haben in einem Fotostudio ein Set aufgebaut mit 
einem Aquarium, Beleuchtung, diversen Hintergrundmatten, usw.
Ins Aquarium haben wir dann das billigste Mineralwasser
mit Kohlensäre hinengeschüttet. Mit der guten Beleuchtung kann man dann
mittels Stativ bestens durch die sauberen Scheiben des Aquariums fotografieren.
Mit dem verschieben der Lichtquellen kann man noch zusätzlich tolle
Effekte hervorholen...
Die Fotos habe ich mit einer DSLR-Kamera gemacht, mit einer Canon EOS 60d.

ciao*


----------



## chwo (2 Aug. 2014)

achso ok


----------



## franz-maier (17 Aug. 2014)

sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## maierchen (2 Sep. 2014)

Sehr gute Idee , und tolle Bilder .
Thx fürs teilen


----------



## bimi085 (19 Sep. 2014)

Sehr schöne Idee und sehr schöne Farben, gefällt mir


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Schöne Makros welche Kamera wurde benutzt?


----------



## eagleeye. (12 Okt. 2014)

*Dankeschön vtel...
...und Makros sind es eigentlich nicht, aber egal 
Und in einem früheren Beitrag hier im Thread hab ichs ja schon geschrieben
mit welcher Kamera ich die Fotos gemacht hab 
Ich mag diesen Satz überhaupt nicht,
würde hier aber passen >> "wer liest ist klar im Vorteil", oder irgendwie so.
Blöder Satz irgendwie...
Also hier nochmals >> KLICK
Ach ja, in den EXIF-Daten (Metadaten in digitalen Bildern) der Fotos würde man das Kameramodell mit der die Fotos gemacht wurden auch finden...

ciao*


----------



## Bienchen_89 (28 Okt. 2014)

Wahnsinn, sieht ja toll aus!!!


----------



## Schildy72 (22 Dez. 2014)

Super Idee. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

Interessante Pics


----------



## Schildy72 (6 März 2015)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Guardian (8 März 2015)

NIce!!
Weiter so!


----------



## iwi (1 Apr. 2015)

Echt eine interessante Idee. Kann man bestimmt noch vieles mehr machen.


----------



## DozDar (25 Apr. 2015)

WOW sehr tolle Bilder!


----------



## qwer13 (12 Sep. 2015)

Colle Bilder und vorallem eine schöne Idee mit der Kohlensäure...


----------



## roki19 (23 Sep. 2015)

sehr gute Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## gobi_36 (23 Sep. 2015)

sehr interessant und schön


----------

